# Non-chlorinated water from home dehumidifier?



## dgolgert (Aug 16, 2022)

The condensate from our dehumidifier is essentially distilled water. So long as I don't contaminate it while collecting it, it should be chlorine free and suitable for rinse water, right?


----------



## snail (Aug 16, 2022)

I have a condensate pump on my hvac unit it’s all I use for my silver and final rinses. Never a problem.


----------



## orvi (Aug 16, 2022)

Yeah, it is. Practically. 

Wait for the winter  and if you live in fair distance from frequented roads, collect snow  in big drums, on the roof, does not matter. In cleaner parts of our world, snow is essentially frozen distilled water, that just need to be roughly filtered and then it is good for majority of purposes  if you need it super Cl free, add a bit of AgNO3 solution and wait for AgCl to settle for few days. Then you have water usable for all purposes in basic refining lab.


----------



## Durdane (Aug 17, 2022)

I am also very curious about it. I have the same idea with the condensation water from my tumble dryer. Although the laundry is rinsed and centrifuged well, there is always residue left over from the detergent used. I am wondering if somehow chlorine residues can get into the condensate. Does anyone have experience with this, or perhaps there is another thread discussing this?


----------



## Martijn (Aug 17, 2022)

Durdane said:


> I am also very curious about it. I have the same idea with the condensation water from my tumble dryer. Although the laundry is rinsed and centrifuged well, there is always residue left over from the detergent used. I am wondering if somehow chlorine residues can get into the condensate. Does anyone have experience with this, or perhaps there is another thread discussing this?


I once got a bottle of condenser dryer water from my sister and tested with silver nitrate for chlorine, there was some AgCl formed. 
Not sure if it came from the bottle or the dryer 
If traces of silver nitrate are not a problem in your process, you can use it as distilled water as Orvi suggested.


----------



## eaglekeeper (Aug 18, 2022)

snail said:


> I have a condensate pump on my hvac unit it’s all I use for my silver and final rinses. Never a problem.



I thought about that also, but after seeing my evap coil I decided not too. I was afraid of introducing iron into the process. Your evap coils might be constructed differently, some are all Aluminum. I'm sure the amount of iron contamination is tiny, but I decided to buy a water distiller off Amazon. 

The evap water is still a good option for chlorine free water and I would probably use it in a pinch.


My 11 year old evap coil..... Florida weather and living near the coast eats these things up.


----------

